# Scamacca e Skriniar al PSG. Ci siamo.



## admin (17 Giugno 2022)

Repubblica: il Psg stringe per Gianluca Scamacca. Il ds Campos è a Roma per parlare col giocatore, a 40 milioni si chiude. Al Sassuolo lo sostituirà il 21enne Augustin Alvarez ex Peñarol. Psg anche su Skriniar: con l’Inter si chiuderà a 60 milioni più 10 di bonus.


----------



## Prealpi (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: il Psg stringe per Gianluca Scamacca. Il ds Campos è a Roma per parlare col giocatore, a 40 milioni si chiude. Al Sassuolo lo sostituirà il 21enne Augustin Alvarez ex Peñarol. Psg anche su Skriniar: con l’Inter si chiuderà a 60 milioni più 10 di bonus.


100-110 milioni per Scamacca e Skriniar? Credo non ci sia nemmeno da commentare


----------



## The P (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: il Psg stringe per Gianluca Scamacca. Il ds Campos è a Roma per parlare col giocatore, a 40 milioni si chiude. Al Sassuolo lo sostituirà il 21enne Augustin Alvarez ex Peñarol. Psg anche su Skriniar: con l’Inter si chiuderà a 60 milioni più 10 di bonus.


E hanno cacciato Leonardo per fare questo capolavoro?


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: il Psg stringe per Gianluca Scamacca. Il ds Campos è a Roma per parlare col giocatore, a 40 milioni si chiude. Al Sassuolo lo sostituirà il 21enne Augustin Alvarez ex Peñarol. Psg anche su Skriniar: con l’Inter si chiuderà a 60 milioni più 10 di bonus.


Come spendere più di 100 mln e indebolirsi.
Ce lo vedo proprio skriniar al psg.


----------



## Andris (17 Giugno 2022)

Carnevali: "Scamacca è un giocatore...."

Campos: "40 più sei zeri, faccio il bonifico in giornata a 0,95 euro. Mi comunichi l'IBAN"

Carnevali: "Guardi, se le può interessare abbiamo anche altri prodotti"


----------



## davidelynch (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: il Psg stringe per Gianluca Scamacca. Il ds Campos è a Roma per parlare col giocatore, a 40 milioni si chiude. Al Sassuolo lo sostituirà il 21enne Augustin Alvarez ex Peñarol. Psg anche su Skriniar: con l’Inter si chiuderà a 60 milioni più 10 di bonus.


L'avrà scelto mbappe, pare non vedesse l'ora di duettare con scamacca


----------



## Maravich49 (17 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco... Scamacca poi, per carità... magari diventerà un fenomeno, ma io quando ce lo accostavano rabbrividivo...


----------



## Wetter (17 Giugno 2022)

L'unica nota positiva di tutto questa sarà il non vedere più quel farabutto impunito di Skriniar fare 15 falli a partita senza essere mai ammonito.


----------



## chicagousait (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: il Psg stringe per Gianluca Scamacca. Il ds Campos è a Roma per parlare col giocatore, a 40 milioni si chiude. Al Sassuolo lo sostituirà il 21enne Augustin Alvarez ex Peñarol. Psg anche su Skriniar: con l’Inter si chiuderà a 60 milioni più 10 di bonus.


E Mbappe che dice?


----------



## Nomaduk (17 Giugno 2022)

Benissimo. Vinceranno la champions nel duemilamai


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Giugno 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> L'unica nota positiva di tutto questa sarà il non vedere più quel farabutto impunito di Skriniar fare 15 falli a partita senza essere mai ammonito.


non cambiera niente, l'immunità ai cartellini passera al suo sostituto


----------



## Solo (17 Giugno 2022)

Il tridente Messi - Scamacca - Mbappe

È una cosa che non avrei mai pensato di vedere nella mia vita.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: il Psg stringe per Gianluca Scamacca. Il ds Campos è a Roma per parlare col giocatore, a 40 milioni si chiude. Al Sassuolo lo sostituirà il 21enne Augustin Alvarez ex Peñarol. Psg anche su Skriniar: con l’Inter si chiuderà a 60 milioni più 10 di bonus.



70 milioni per l'inda.
70 milioni che si papperanno grazie alla cessione di un giocatore che tra 6 mesi era libero di accordarsi a 0€ con un'altra squadra.

Il prossimo che sento dire "eh ma ormai è la prassi,vanno tutti via a scadenza di contratto per racimolare più soldi possibile" gli stacco tutti i denti con la tenaglia arrugginita


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Giugno 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> E hanno cacciato Leonardo per fare questo capolavoro?


ma non era leonardo il fesso?? ahahahah


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Giugno 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> L'unica nota positiva di tutto questa sarà il non vedere più quel farabutto impunito di Skriniar fare 15 falli a partita senza essere mai ammonito.


Purtroppo se sarà come quest'anno _qualsiasi_ giocatore dell'Inda può fare 15 falli a partita senza essere ammonito, quindi anche i nuovi.


----------



## Shmuk (17 Giugno 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> E Mbappe che dice?



Già me lo vedo...

Che si faccia, così vediamo, non a nostre spese, se vale pià o meno un Origi o è solo un nomen omen.


----------



## unbreakable (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: il Psg stringe per Gianluca Scamacca. Il ds Campos è a Roma per parlare col giocatore, a 40 milioni si chiude. Al Sassuolo lo sostituirà il 21enne Augustin Alvarez ex Peñarol. Psg anche su Skriniar: con l’Inter si chiuderà a 60 milioni più 10 di bonus.


si però campos è quello che ha costruito il lille cmapione ..cioè o era scarso prima ed allora mi preoccuperei della valutazione di botman..o è impazzito o èsta lavorando dallinterno per distrugger eil psg ..mettiamoci d'accordo


----------



## Davidoff (17 Giugno 2022)

Assurdo il c*lo dei cugini, il macellaio a un anno di scadenza piazzato a 60-70 milioni. Questi non falliranno mai purtroppo.


----------



## uolfetto (17 Giugno 2022)

Molto meglio degli acquisti di Leonardo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Giugno 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Assurdo il c*lo dei cugini, il macellaio a un anno di scadenza piazzato a 60-70 milioni. Questi non falliranno mai purtroppo.



Nessuno aveva dubbi a riguardo,a parte quelli che gli facevano i conti in tasca  
Ricordo anche un bel "De Vrij non può valere più di 10 milioni,entra in scadenza di contratto". Vedrai che venderanno anche lui per 30M 

E intanto in 2 anni hanno venduto Makaku a 120,hakimi a 70,skriniar in scadenza di contratto a 70 (se arriva l'ufficialità).

La nostre ultime cessioni più remunerative degli ultimi 2 anni sono state Hauge (12 milioni),Suso (21) e paquetà (20) 
Con Dollarman,calhanoglu cornutone e kessie persi a 0€


----------



## nik10jb (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: il Psg stringe per Gianluca Scamacca. Il ds Campos è a Roma per parlare col giocatore, a 40 milioni si chiude. Al Sassuolo lo sostituirà il 21enne Augustin Alvarez ex Peñarol. Psg anche su Skriniar: con l’Inter si chiuderà a 60 milioni più 10 di bonus.


A me quello che colpisce di più è che un giocatore ad un anno dalla scadenza viene pagato a prezzo pieno (anzi forse anche qualcosina in più). Tutti sanno che l'Inter ha bisogno di vendere e addirittura qui il PSG paga un giocatore ad uno dalla scadenza a prezzo pieno. Anche l'anno scorso l'Inter aveva bisogno di vendere e il Chelsea paga 115 milioni per Lukaku


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> A me quello che colpisce di più è che un giocatore ad un anno dalla scadenza viene pagato a prezzo pieno (anzi forse anche qualcosina in più). Tutti sanno che l'Inter ha bisogno di vendere e addirittura qui il PSG paga un giocatore ad uno dalla scadenza a prezzo pieno. Anche l'anno scorso l'Inter aveva bisogno di vendere e il Chelsea paga 115 milioni per Lukaku


Assurdo, davvero.
Perfino le normali leggi del mercato stuprano.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2022)

Scamacca non l' ho ancora inquadrato ( l' avrò visto giocare 200 minuti da quando esiste LOL)

Ma a me, personalmente, spiace sempre quando un italiano con buon potenziale ( che vi faccia schifo o meno) lascia la Serie A

Ormai sono davvero troppi i giocatori della Nazionale che giocano all' estero, è davvero un simbolo di degrado assoluto


----------



## Davidoff (17 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scamacca non l' ho ancora inquadrato ( l' avrò visto giocare 200 minuti da quando esiste LOL)
> 
> Ma a me, personalmente, spiace sempre quando un italiano con buon potenziale ( che vi faccia schifo o meno) lascia la Serie A
> 
> Ormai sono davvero troppi i giocatori della Nazionale che giocano all' estero, è davvero un simbolo di degrado assoluto


Ti sparano 40 milioni per chiunque faccia una mezza stagione buona, certi prezzi sono assurdi, poi non lamentiamoci se metà della Nazionale gioca nel Sassuolo o nel Torino.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ti sparano 40 milioni per chiunque faccia una mezza stagione buona, certi prezzi sono assurdi, poi non lamentiamoci se metà della Nazionale gioca nel Sassuolo o nel Torino.


Sicuramente.

Ma visto che c'è chi abbocca, significa che fanno bene a sparare 40 milioni.


----------



## Shmuk (17 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scamacca non l' ho ancora inquadrato ( l' avrò visto giocare 200 minuti da quando esiste LOL)
> 
> Ma a me, personalmente, spiace sempre quando un italiano con buon potenziale ( che vi faccia schifo o meno) lascia la Serie A
> 
> Ormai sono davvero troppi i giocatori della Nazionale che giocano all' estero, è davvero un simbolo di degrado assoluto



,Non essendo noi più l'ombelico del mondo, in questo periodo storico è molto più utile che facciano esperienza all'estero. Tuttavia in genere tali esperienze sono di breve durata, perché quasi tutti sono dei brocchi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nessuno aveva dubbi a riguardo,a parte quelli che gli facevano i conti in tasca
> Ricordo anche un bel "De Vrij non può valere più di 10 milioni,entra in scadenza di contratto". Vedrai che venderanno anche lui per 30M
> 
> E intanto in 2 anni hanno venduto Makaku a 120,hakimi a 70,skriniar in scadenza di contratto a 70 (se arriva l'ufficialità).
> ...


Va bene, ne riparliamo a fine mercato


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: il Psg stringe per Gianluca Scamacca. Il ds Campos è a Roma per parlare col giocatore, a 40 milioni si chiude. Al Sassuolo lo sostituirà il 21enne Augustin Alvarez ex Peñarol. Psg anche su Skriniar: con l’Inter si chiuderà a 60 milioni più 10 di bonus.


Chi è il nuovo DS del PSG?


----------



## gabri65 (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: il Psg stringe per Gianluca Scamacca. Il ds Campos è a Roma per parlare col giocatore, a 40 milioni si chiude. Al Sassuolo lo sostituirà il 21enne Augustin Alvarez ex Peñarol. Psg anche su Skriniar: con l’Inter si chiuderà a 60 milioni più 10 di bonus.



Ma di Stacaccola e del cinghiale indaista me ne frega il giusto.

Non ho capito perché anche noi non andiamo a saccheggiare il mercato argentino e uruguaiano, che sono pieni di buoni giocatori giovani a un tozzo di pane. Possibilmente evitando roba tipo Gomez e Vangioni.


----------



## sunburn (17 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 70 milioni per l'inda.
> 70 milioni che si papperanno grazie alla cessione di un giocatore che tra 6 mesi era libero di accordarsi a 0€ con un'altra squadra.
> 
> Il prossimo che sento dire "eh ma ormai è la prassi,vanno tutti via a scadenza di contratto per racimolare più soldi possibile" gli stacco tutti i denti con la tenaglia arrugginita


Io ho sempre pensato che se un club vuole puntare su un giocatore perché lo ritiene importante non aspetta un anno per risparmiare. Un anno nel calcio è tantissimo.
Il problema dei nostri che sono andati a scadenza è che nessun club li vedeva come fondamentali.
Donnarumma ha fatto metà campo metà panchina, il turco senza il problema di Eriksen avrebbe dovuto abbassare le pretese o andare in campionati minori, Kessiè attualmente dal primo luglio è senza contratto. E se nessuno dei tre, da svincolato, ha avuto la fila di DS con la valigetta carica di denari, come puoi pensare che ci fossero offerte anche per il cartellino? Se Maldini avesse rinnovato il contratto di Donnarumma a 8 netti o accettato lo scambio Areola+10 milioni e avesse rinnovato il turco a 6 milioni netti, lo avresti massacrato. E al 100% quest’anno non avremmo vinto lo scudetto.


----------



## mark (17 Giugno 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> A me quello che colpisce di più è che un giocatore ad un anno dalla scadenza viene pagato a prezzo pieno (anzi forse anche qualcosina in più). Tutti sanno che l'Inter ha bisogno di vendere e addirittura qui il PSG paga un giocatore ad uno dalla scadenza a prezzo pieno. Anche l'anno scorso l'Inter aveva bisogno di vendere e il Chelsea paga 115 milioni per Lukaku


Questi sono gli effetti di avere una stampa sempre e comunque a favore. L'inter passa per la squadra di ingiocabili con campionissimi che valgono mille miliardi e noi come scappati di casa con culo e che saremmo da europa league. La realtà poi è che i campioni d'Italia siamo noi e loro possono solo sucare.
Però gli effetti sul mercato sono questi.


----------



## Roger84 (17 Giugno 2022)

La perdita di Skriniar per l'Inter è una grossissima perdita, più di Bastoni secondo me. La diga difensiva non l'avranno più e me ne sbatto che vinceranno 5a0 con la Cremonese con 4 goal di Lubamba...


----------



## Djici (17 Giugno 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Questi sono gli effetti di avere una stampa sempre e comunque a favore. L'inter passa per la squadra di ingiocabili con campionissimi che valgono mille miliardi e noi come scappati di casa con culo e che saremmo da europa league. La realtà poi è che i campioni d'Italia siamo noi e loro possono solo sucare.
> Però gli effetti sul mercato sono questi.


Dai un conto e il povero tifoso che non capisce nulla, non guarda nemmeno le partite e si fa influenzare su un giocatore o una squadra da quello che legge nella Gazzetta dello sport... Ma qui stiamo parlando di Luis Campos. Mica del primo pinco pallino. Non dico che e infallibile perché nessuno lo e. Ma di certo non e che va a pagare un giocatore 70 mln invece di 30 solo perché La Gazzetta ha scritto che e più forte di Nesta...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dai un conto e il povero tifoso che non capisce nulla, non guarda nemmeno le partite e si fa influenzare su un giocatore o una squadra da quello che legge nella Gazzetta dello sport... Ma qui stiamo parlando di Luis Campos. Mica del primo pinco pallino. Non dico che e infallibile perché nessuno lo e. Ma di certo non e che va a pagare un giocatore 70 mln invece di 30 solo perché La Gazzetta ha scritto che e più forte di Nesta...


certo, ma luis campos lavora per una squadra che ha ricoperto letteralmente d'oro mbappe, se skriniar interessa veramente vuoi che si facciano problemi per qualche decina di milioni?


----------



## diavolo (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: il Psg stringe per Gianluca Scamacca. Il ds Campos è a Roma per parlare col giocatore, a 40 milioni si chiude. Al Sassuolo lo sostituirà il 21enne Augustin Alvarez ex Peñarol. Psg anche su Skriniar: con l’Inter si chiuderà a 60 milioni più 10 di bonus.


70 milioni per Skriniar in scadenza 2023.....De Vrij che può portare 20 milioni, anche lui in scadenza e reduce da un'annata oscena. Noi i nostri non riusciamo a piazzarli nemmeno per due banane, penso a Calhanoglu che con lo stesso rendimento che ha oggi all'Inter, non riuscivamo a venderlo nemmeno a 15 milioni, adesso ha offerte di 30 milioni,ma è più vecchio e con uno stipendio raddoppiato rispetto a quando giocava con noi. Io son sicuro che se Castillejo, Caldara, Ballo Toure e Saelemaekers fossero dell'Inter, Marotta vendendoli ci ricaverebbe una cinquantina di milioni.


----------



## Djici (17 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> certo, ma luis campos lavora per una squadra che ha ricoperto letteralmente d'oro mbappe, se skriniar interessa veramente vuoi che si facciano problemi per qualche decina di milioni?


Ecco. Qui hai ragione. Ma io non ho detto il contrario.
Ho solo detto che il tifoso milanista sta diventando paranoico quando si parla di Inter.
I giocatori che hanno ceduto a peso d'oro in questi mesi non sono stati pagati così tanto "grazie ai voti della Gazzetta e alla mazzetta al giornalista".
Ma perché erano obiettivamente giocatori importanti cercati da squadre che non avevano problemi a spenderei quei soldi.
Certo che un ritorno di Lukaku dopo qualche mese e quei 115 mln e completamente folle... Ma i giornalisti non sono responsabili.
Sono incompetenti. Magari pure faziosi.
Ma non sono loro a fregare campos.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> 70 milioni per Skriniar in scadenza 2023.....De Vrij che può portare 20 milioni, anche lui in scadenza e reduce da un'annata oscena. Noi i nostri non riusciamo a piazzarli nemmeno per due banane, penso a Calhanoglu che con lo stesso rendimento che ha oggi all'Inter, non riuscivamo a venderlo nemmeno a 15 milioni, adesso ha offerte di 30 milioni,ma è più vecchio e con uno stipendio raddoppiato rispetto a quando giocava con noi. Io son sicuro che se Castillejo, Caldara, Ballo Toure e Saelemaekers fossero dell'Inter, Marotta vendendoli ci ricaverebbe una cinquantina di milioni.


Ovviamente quando c’è da parlare male del Milan ogni cosa che leggiamo è realtà.
Ci mancherebbe altro..


----------



## diavolo (17 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente quando c’è da parlare male del Milan ogni cosa che leggiamo è realtà.
> Ci mancherebbe altro..


Lollo,io sono un semplice tifoso del Milan, non sono pagato né per parlar male della società né per lisciargli il pelo.Leggo le notizie e le commento.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ecco. Qui hai ragione. Ma io non ho detto il contrario.
> Ho solo detto che il tifoso milanista sta diventando paranoico quando si parla di Inter.
> I giocatori che hanno ceduto a peso d'oro in questi mesi non sono stati pagati così tanto "grazie ai voti della Gazzetta e alla mazzetta al giornalista".
> Ma perché erano obiettivamente giocatori importanti cercati da squadre che non avevano problemi a spenderei quei soldi.
> ...


che i giornalisti possano aiutare a fare pubblicità è un conto, ma che possano influenzare i prezzi è assurdo, alla fine il prezzo dei giocatori deve sottostare alla legge della domanda


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dai un conto e il povero tifoso che non capisce nulla, non guarda nemmeno le partite e si fa influenzare su un giocatore o una squadra da quello che legge nella Gazzetta dello sport... Ma qui stiamo parlando di Luis Campos. Mica del primo pinco pallino. Non dico che e infallibile perché nessuno lo e. Ma di certo non e che va a pagare un giocatore 70 mln invece di 30 solo perché La Gazzetta ha scritto che e più forte di Nesta...





Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> certo, ma luis campos lavora per una squadra che ha ricoperto letteralmente d'oro mbappe, se skriniar interessa veramente vuoi che si facciano problemi per qualche decina di milioni?


Attenzione che Luis Campos non imbastisce alcuna trattativa, al massimo consiglia. Non ha veramente sostituito Leonardo, non nei fatti. Qui si parla di "Consigliere Esterno", ecco che ruolo ha ufficialmente al PSG. Stesso ruolo che pratica al Celta Vigo da mesi, Celta Vigo che non si é certo tirata indietro ed ha twittato mercoledi che Campos é un "Consigliere esterno sportivo del Celta ecc...". Praticamente lo stesso ruolo.

Io credo che Campos abbia un ruolo più marginale di quanto si vuol far credere, non é Leonardo per intenderci, non per ora. Di "consiglieri esterni" ne hanno tanti, e tanti ne avevano anche gli anni scorsi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> certo, ma luis campos lavora per una squadra che ha ricoperto letteralmente d'oro mbappe, se skriniar interessa veramente vuoi che si facciano problemi per qualche decina di milioni?


Visto la raffica di denunce..
Si dovrebbe farlo.. almeno fare vedere il gesto 
Intendo non sperperare il denaro


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Attenzione che Luis Campos non imbastisce alcuna trattativa, al massimo consiglia. Non ha veramente sostituito Leonardo, non nei fatti. Qui si parla di "Consigliere Esterno", ecco che ruolo ha ufficialmente al PSG. Stesso ruolo che pratica al Celta Vigo da mesi, Celta Vigo che non si é certo tirata indietro ed ha twittato mercoledi che Campos é un "Consigliere esterno sportivo del Celta ecc...". Praticamente lo stesso ruolo.
> 
> Io credo che Campos abbia un ruolo più marginale di quanto si vuol far credere, non é Leonardo per intenderci, non per ora.


si ma poco cambia, il senso resta valido ugualmente, se il psg vuole skriniar, a prescindere se è voluto da campos, da leonardo o se è il pallino di mbappe, non si fara problemi a pagare il giocatore perche è una società che non ha limiti di spesa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Visto la raffica di denunce..
> Si dovrebbe farlo.. almeno fare vedere il gesto
> Intendo non sperperare il denaro


non credo che lo sceicco abbia paura delle denunce, ma pure se fosse alla fine è una trattativa di mercato, l'inter chiede 80, il psg ne offre 50, probabilmente si chiudera a 60


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma poco cambia, il senso resta valido ugualmente, se il psg vuole skriniar, a prescindere se è voluto da campos, da leonardo o se è il pallino di mbappe, non si fara problemi a pagare il giocatore perche è una società che non ha limiti di spesa.


E' quello che dico. Non é una questione di Campos o meno, non si sa neanche se sia stato lui a volere o chiedere Skriniar. Qui é proprio l'organizzazzione stessa che é autodistruttiva.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non credo che lo sceicco abbia paura delle denunce, ma pure se fosse alla fine è una trattativa di mercato, l'inter chiede 80, il psg ne offre 50, probabilmente si chiudera a 60


Infatti io non ho parlato di paura
ma di "gesto" potrebbe farlo per far calare queste critiche... e magari non peggiorarle..


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: il Psg stringe per Gianluca Scamacca. Il ds Campos è a Roma per parlare col giocatore, a 40 milioni si chiude. Al Sassuolo lo sostituirà il 21enne Augustin Alvarez ex Peñarol. Psg anche su Skriniar: con l’Inter si chiuderà a 60 milioni più 10 di bonus.


Ma perché chi ha il pane non ha i denti e viceversa?

Questi qua potrebbero permettersi la qualunque e invece vanno a buttare 100 mln per scamacca e skriniar, pazzesco.

Pensavo fosse Leonardo l'incapace ma vedo che anche chi l'ha sostituito fa peggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Lollo,io sono un semplice tifoso del Milan, non sono pagato né per parlar male della società né per lisciargli il pelo.Leggo le notizie e le commento.


Brutta risposta, non me l l’aspettavo da te.

Era una battuta per dire che se scrivono qualcosa di positivo la notizia è sempre falsa quando invece parlano male è sempre vera. 
Non funziona così, lo sai bene anche te che sei una persona intelligente.


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Giugno 2022)

Chi va in panca tra Neymar Mbappe e messi per far spazio a Scamacca? Ahaha

ps. Icardi ormai manco porta borse.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Giugno 2022)

Ma anche Scamacca cosa va a fare al psg? Non giocherà mai. Ci sono neymar mbappe messi, c'è pure icardi.

Carriera finita ancora prima di iniziare. Senza logica proprio, un qualunque giocatore non affermato che sceglie il psg è già bruciato a livello mentale come atleta professionista


----------



## Andris (17 Giugno 2022)

infatti non è Scamacca che spinge per andare al Psg.

il discorso è molto semplice:

alle cifre del Sassuolo in Italia si vende solo dopo una cessione importante, per esempio vendendo Lautaro o Leao
nessuno brucia il proprio budget, senza nuova cessione, per andare dietro i desiderata neroverdi che ipervalutano i loro

siccome nessuno sta vendendo un big davanti è destinato all'estero e il Sassuolo dice che gli daranno lo stipendio molto più alto per convincerlo


----------



## Raryof (17 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma anche Scamacca cosa va a fare al psg? Non giocherà mai. Ci sono neymar mbappe messi, c'è pure icardi.
> 
> Carriera finita ancora prima di iniziare. Senza logica proprio, un qualunque giocatore non affermato che sceglie il psg è già bruciato a livello mentale come atleta professionista


Ma quei 3 giocherebbero sulla trequarti, Scamacca per caratteristiche è un giocatore che gli manca, sono pieni di nani, in più uno come lui potrebbe fare davvero bene avendo la testa un po' marcia è perfetto per gli ambienti tossici e senza senso, senza troppo ordine o rigore.


----------

